# Angelboot - oder die Suche nach der Eierlegenden-Wollmilch-Sau



## Lui Nairolf (9. November 2013)

Im Jahr 2013 bin ich auf dem Chiemsee unterwegs gewesen (Wasserfläche: knapp 80 km²) und im Vorjahr auf dem Waginger See (Wasserfläche: über 6 km länge gestreckte 7 km²).

Nachdem mir das "Umsetzen" eines Ruderbootes von einem See in den anderen zu kompliziert ist, beide Seen aber unterschiedliche Vorzüge haben, bin ich nun auf der Suche einem möglichst flexiblen Boot. Auch vom Bellyboot bin ich mittlerweile zusehends abgekommen, weil es einfach nicht die notwendige Beweglichkeit bietet.

Folgende Eigenschaften soll es (soweit möglich) optimaler Weise vereinen:
- Leicht und mit dem Auto transportierbar
- von einer Person tragbar/wasserbar
- Platz für 2 oder 3 Personen oder 1 Angler
- wenig Wasserwiderstand für große Reichweite ohne große Anstrenung
- Kippstabil
- Angelarten vom Boot aus: Renken-Zupfen, Schleppen, 
  Spinnfischen
- Platz für Transport von Gerödel zu abgelegenen Ufer-Angelplätzen

Insbesondere durch den Autotransport schränkt sich die Auswahl wohl drastisch auf zwei Alternativen ein:
- etwas aufblasbares
- etwas hartschaliges Kanu/Kajak/YAK-Artiges/SOT aus GFK, PE o. ä.

Nachdem ein Lagerplatz für ein Hartschalen-Boot vorhanden ist, ebenso wie ein Dachträger fürn PKW, präferiere ich im Moment die Hartschalenlösung.

In einer der letzten Fisch&Fang wurde ein modifiziertes Angel-Kanu vorgestellt (sh. auch: http://www.kanuangeln.com/das-angelkanu/). 

So ein Boot ist auf den ersten Blick das, was ich suchen würde, ggf. auch ein Eigen(-um-)bau eines gebrauchten Bootes. 

Aber - ich fand im Internet keine Erfahrungsberichte bezügl. eines Angelkanus. Insbesondere hinsichtlich der Kippstabilität.

Langer Rede gar kein Sinn:
Hat jemand ein Kanu zum Angeln in Verwendung? Wie steht es mit der Kippstabilität? Welche Angelarten übt ihr damit aus? Sonstige Nachteile? Wie zufrieden seid ihr und würdet ihr es weiterempfehlen?


----------



## leipziger21 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot - oder die Suche nach der Eierlegenden-Wollmilch-Sau*

Hallo Lui Nairolf

Ich selbst besitze seit 2007 ein 12 Porta Boot mit dem ich voll zufrieden bin und kann es dir daher nur empfehlen.
Einige deiner Eigenschaften besitzt das Porta Boot:
- Leicht (ca 30kg) und mit dem Auto transportierbar (mit einem Dachträger)
- von einer Person tragbar/wasserbar (mit den dazugehörigen Rädern machbar)
- Platz für 2 oder 3 Personen ( bei einer Länge von 3,84 m kein Problem)
- wenig Wasserwiderstand für große Reichweite ohne große Anstrenung (betreibe das Boot mit einem Minn Kota Endura 30)
- Kippstabil (etwas gewöhnungsbedürftigt aber nach kurzer Zeit kein Problem)
- Angelarten vom Boot aus: Renken-Zupfen, Schleppen, 
Spinnfischen (Schleppen,Vertikal, Jerken, Spinnfischen alles schon gemacht)
- Platz für Transport von Gerödel zu abgelegenen Ufer-Angelplätzen (genügend vorhanden)





Sicher gibt es auch noch andere Boote die deine geforderten Eigenschaften besitzen z.b 
lorsby boote
banana-boot


----------



## dschinges (9. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot - oder die Suche nach der Eierlegenden-Wollmilch-Sau*

Ja genau! Wenn du rudern willst das banana boot kaufen und wenn es ein motor sein soll das porta boot kaufen!!!

@leipziger21  hast du evtl. Ein foto, wie du den stuhl im porta boot befestigt hast?
Gruß
Dschinges


----------



## Lui Nairolf (9. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot - oder die Suche nach der Eierlegenden-Wollmilch-Sau*

Danke schon mal! Das Foto schaut ja vielversprechend aus. Werd ich mir mal anschauen.

Zur Kanu-Lösung hat keiner Erfahrungen?


----------



## Broiler (9. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot - oder die Suche nach der Eierlegenden-Wollmilch-Sau*

Meine Kanuvariante sah so aus... und mit der war alles möglich, auch stehend Spinnfischen....







Gruss Broiler#h


----------



## Lui Nairolf (9. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot - oder die Suche nach der Eierlegenden-Wollmilch-Sau*



Broiler schrieb:


> Meine Kanuvariante sah so aus... und mit der war alles möglich, auch stehend Spinnfischen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check - so etwas geistert irgendwie in meinem Hirn rum. Braucht man den Ausleger? Hat der Auswirkungen auf das Laufverhalten? Wie gings dir mit dem Rücken bei diesen Holzbrettchen?


----------



## Broiler (9. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot - oder die Suche nach der Eierlegenden-Wollmilch-Sau*

Ich denke der Ausleger bringt enorm viel Sicherheit und Stabilität. Durch den Motor an der Seite bekommt er gleich auch etwas Gewicht. das Brett hinten quer war weit genug von mir weg. Eine Rückenlehne brauchte ich seinerzeit nicht, die lässt sich sicherlich sehr gut direkt am Sitz installieren.

Na denn viel Spass weiter bei der Suche.

Broiler#h


----------



## Lui Nairolf (9. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot - oder die Suche nach der Eierlegenden-Wollmilch-Sau*



Broiler schrieb:


> Na denn viel Spass weiter bei der Suche.



Nicht so schnell. Eine Frage hab ich noch:
Warst/bist du zufrieden mit dem Konstrukt?

(Danke!)


----------



## frank siepen (9. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot - oder die Suche nach der Eierlegenden-Wollmilch-Sau*

Hi mein lieber ich verwende ein coleman skanoe 45 kg bis 5 ps super motorisierbar.
viel spaß
#h


----------



## Lui Nairolf (9. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot - oder die Suche nach der Eierlegenden-Wollmilch-Sau*

@frank: Und wie bist du zu frieden mitm Fischen vom Kanu aus?


----------



## Broiler (9. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot - oder die Suche nach der Eierlegenden-Wollmilch-Sau*

Also dieses Konstrukt habe ich nur im Urlaub in Schweden verwendet und das Ganze auch nur zweimal, später kam dann ein Schlauchi und löste es ab. Aber ich war mit der Kanuvariante sehr zufrieden, bin damit kreuz und quer über den Laxjön gefahren in Dalsland.|supergri


----------



## leipziger21 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot - oder die Suche nach der Eierlegenden-Wollmilch-Sau*

@ dschinges ich habe den Stuhl sammt Drehplatte auf einem Brett mittels Schrauben befestigt welches ich an der Sitzbank von dem Porta Boot mit Spanngurten befestige.


----------



## dschinges (11. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot - oder die Suche nach der Eierlegenden-Wollmilch-Sau*

hey, danke dir!
so etwas hatte ich mir auch vorgestellt, quasi eine portable lösung mit schnellverschluss


----------

